# Sony CS960



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello All,
Well It has been a long strange trip. I purchased the Sony CS 960 multi-disc player in June of this year. I had some problems with regards to wiring from the Sony to projector at about a 35' distance. I finally solved that issue thanks to Blue Jeans cable and enjoyed a beautiful picture and audio performance from this player.

However,...this has not lasted long! 
Two months since the purchase i was watching the "Inglorious Bastards" blu-ray dvd and the movie stopped dead in its trap. 
I thought that perhaps the disc was dirty and cleaned the disc, returned it to the player and received a "invalid disc" display on my screen. From there i proceeded to watch another movie only to have the same "invalid disc" displayed on the screen ...so obnoxiously.
I proceeded to call Sony tech support and after forty minutes of several different ways of solving the problem...not to my satisfaction I was told BY tech support that the laser in the unit was BROKEN.

After two months?
This is crazy.
I shipped the unit to Laredo Texas for repairs.

I also contacted the store I purchased the player from and expressed my dissatisfaction with the CS960. 

I have been a regular customer and have also introduced two friends of mine to this dealership who have spent THOUSANDS of dollars in this franchise.
I expressed my feelings that I did not feel confident with this player b/c of the lack of support Sony had displayed in the manufacturing of the CS 960. 
I am happy to say the today I received an e-mail in regards to this problem and I will be receiving a full refund.

In years passed I felt confident with the products made by Sony but have found that their MASS production and also their influence in many markets of the electronic field has left me more slighted away from purchasing Sony products.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I had a similar experience on a Sony 400 DVD Changer. However, when it stopped working it was even crueler as I had to manually enter the majority of Titles. When it broke, I vowed to never use another Mega Changer. Also, I had Surface Scratches on every Disc that I loaded in it.

While it is awesome to have that many Discs available at once. After wasting 100's of Hours Titling and Retitling DVD's, I just cannot ever do it again. I know with the Blu-ray Version that it finds the Titles via Ethernet which makes it far better, but I just do not trust the longevity of the Megachangers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Jungle Jack, I have had a Sony 777 mega changer for seven years now and have never had a problem however I will admit that it is a pain to load and write a description of each disc. I have a keypad that does make it easier but still time consuming.
My thoughts on mega-changers is the idea of quality. A company like Sony SHOULD put effort in products lasting more than two months. I think that over the years Sony has put it's fingers in to many pots and has loss it's mission statement of producing good electronic equipment.

I intend NOT to purchase Sony products simply b/c of late I have been hearing a lot of negative things about there electronics and now have witnessed it firsthand.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Mine lasted 2 Years and when it broke, I was heartbroken. I too used a Keyboard to enter Titles that needed to be manually entered. (primarily 20th Century Fox and Paramount) , but was so OCD that I had every DVD Alphabetized. I loved having 1/3rd or so of my DVD Collection in the Sony and having an OSD showing all of the Discs. Sadly, prior to it breaking, it would often lose the information for up to 20 DVD's. This happened multiple times and drove me batty.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Heartbroken likewise about the 960. I wish Sony had put more quality parts in their product line like they put effort in their ideas. The 960 was easy to load and the OSD was much better thantbe 777.

Thinking about going back to Oppo. 
Yes that right I had the Oppo BDP83.
beautiful picture and sound. Sold it for the Sony.

Looks like you have a nice setup.
I like Parasound and Martin Logan


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While lacking the amazing convenience of the Megachanger, the OPPO is fantastic. I love my BDP-93 and by far it is my favorite Digital Source I have ever owned. And you can only watch one Movie/TV Show at a time...
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

just spoke to the Sony Tech Operations managers and they will be looking at it no latter than tomorrow. He said that by the reort he read it sounds like they will have to replace the laser and a chip. Not sure what kind of chip he was talking about.
Anyway they might be shipping it back by Thursday which means I am looking at a Tuesday/Wednesday of next week ETA.

I received an e-mail from the Home Theater company I purchased the 960 from and they said "If I am not satisfied with the 960 to return it to them for a refund".

I replied with a "thank you" and told them that as soon as I receive it I will be bringing it back to them.

Looking at the Oppo 93


----------

